# HELP!!



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

HELP GUYS ONE OF MY ZOA COLONY IS FALLING APART...





















WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hate to ask and sound dumb but what is a zoa colony?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Whats your water perimeters?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

what is a zoanthid?

taken from zoosrus.com
jdsabin1-

What are ZOANTHIDS?

Scientific names: Palythoa species and Zoanthus species

Distribution: Indo-Pacific

Size: polyps to 1 inch (2.5 cm), colonies variable in size

Diet: drifting detritus & nutrients from symbiotic algae

These anemone-like cnidarians encrust rocky surfaces, grow within cracks in wave-swept tidepools, or form mats in sandy back reef flats. Individual polyps may be less than 1.5 inches, but the colonies they form can cover much larger areas of the bottom, to several feet in diameter. The amount of tissue shared by colony members also varies: in some species the polyps share only a common basal stalk; in other species, the individuals are deeply embedded in a shared mat of tissue, as in the carpet zoanthid (Palythoa tuberculosa).

The zoanthid's short tentacles do not appear to be effective for capturing large prey. Instead, the tentacles and disc-like area around the mouth collect particles of suspended organic matter (detritus) drifting in the water. Symbiotic algae living in the zoanthid's tissues also contribute to their nutrition.

Some zoanthid species are toxic, the mucus of the gut cavity contains a potent nerve toxin.

Classification:

Phylum Cnidaria (Coelenterata)

Class Anthozoa, Subclass Zoantharia (Hexacorallia)

Order Zoanthidea

Family Zoanthidae

1 of my pinks


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

are they dying? or just falling off? that rock that they are on may be dying. does it smell like aRss? and as Raptor already asked, what are your parameters?
good luck.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Awsome zoa's man


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

Water Parameter is fine.. I think they are dying, Its loosing its color and the polyps looks horible and they are also falling off the rock. Other colony are fine it is only happening in one piece of rock. Can a shroom harm zoa b'coz I also have shrooms in my tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ya could have zoa eating nudibranches. I'd try a freshwater dip in 5 drops of iodine in 1/2 gallon of water. Dip and shake vigorously for 20-30 seconds to see if any fall off.
You can do a search on rc for a pic. Also do the search for zoa dip, and read it before ya try it.
Good luck.


----------

